# iPad Air



## nicoleeh (Feb 5, 2017)

I bought an adonit jot dash stylus, and it's supposed to be compatible with my apple iPad Air, which currently has iOS 10, and work on virtually any app yet it won't write on my screen and I don't know what to do, I know the stylus is charged and turning on but it's like the iPad isn't sensing it, what should I do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

from what I can see it should work with IOS ok and any app
I can only see the Dash 2
http://www.adonit.net/support/jot-dash/

It does not need bluetooth , so nothing needs to connect to the ipad

I would go back to the shop and discuss with them

you could restart the ipad - using the 
Home and power/sleep button 
switch off the ipad then hold both the home and power switch together , until you see the apple logo

once restarted try the pen again


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I have several styluses for the iPad, and none need to be charged. I looked at the website. Can't tell what special thing it's supposed to do. Why did you buy this one?


----------

